# nJoy Wand for Prostate Stimulation?



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't want to hijack the other guy's thread about prostate stimulation since his seemed more relational with his wife.

I'd like to ask if any guys have used the nJoy Pure Wand and what they think of it.

I just purchased it and tried it solo a few times. Interesting, pleasurable but no where near euphoric as most of the reviews suggest. Any guys have real success with this particular device solo and suggestions?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I've never tried that one, but from my experience "less is more." Most guys overstimulate and numb this area when exploring. If you want to explore that area with any success, I'd recommend e-stim. Also hands free!

Badsanta


----------

